# Hat sich erledigt



## hirschi-94 (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mit gerade TDU2 über Steam kaufen, doch leider kann ich nirgends den PaySafe Code eingeben, bzw. ist nirgends ein Fenster dazu aufgetaucht. 
Das Spiel ist zwar jetzt in meiner Liste, jedoch kann ich es nicht installieren.
Ist ja auch logisch, da es ja noch nicht bezahlt wurde.

Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------

